# Can dependent PR holder travel first before main applicant?



## lakram5455 (Mar 20, 2014)

If I am the main applicant PR holder,can my hubby,who is a dependent PR holder, travel to Australia first before Validation date and hunt a job and can I then join him (still within the Validation date)?
Or is it a must that only main applicant should travel first and then only dependent people can travel?

I have received mixed responses from the people I know and I am confused.
So resorting to the experts out here. Help please.

Thanks a ton in advance.

Cheers,
Paddy.


----------



## shorefisher (Nov 11, 2014)

there are no restrictions, each individual is independent once a PR is issued. There is absolutely no issues, you can travel all alone.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Dependents are free to travel prior to Main applicants, there aren't any restrictions.

My Friend did the same thing in Sep 2014 without any issues/concerns.


Regards,
Jeetendra



lakram5455 said:


> If I am the main applicant PR holder,can my hubby,who is a dependent PR holder, travel to Australia first before Validation date and hunt a job and can I then join him (still within the Validation date)?
> Or is it a must that only main applicant should travel first and then only dependent people can travel?
> 
> I have received mixed responses from the people I know and I am confused.
> ...


----------



## kaivalya (Feb 11, 2015)

I am in the same situation. My wife is the main applicant of the PR and I am dependant spouse. I want to travel/land first in Oz and settle there first. My wife will be then accompanying me afterwards. I asked my migration agent regarding this. But the agent has refused saying that the main applicant has to land first. So i am in dilemma.

_Skilled - Subclass 189 & Subclass 190 | Software Engineer - 261313

14/02/2015 - ACS App. Submitted
19/02/2015 - ACS +ve Outcome

Next Steps
01/05/2015 - ILETS Results (L-X.X, R-X.X, W-X.X, S-X.X | Overall - X.X)
XX/XX/2015 - EOI Submitted 65 pts
XX/08/2015 - Invite | 
XX/08/2015 - App. submitted
XX/06/2015 - PCC | Health | Documents uploaded
XX/08/2015 - Visa Grant_


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Dependents are free to travel prior to Main applicants, there aren't any restrictions.

My Friend did the same thing in Sep 2014 without any issues/concerns.

This has also been confirmed in many threads in this forum. BUT only point is that ALL should land in Australia before the IED.

Regards,
Jeetendra



kaivalya said:


> I am in the same situation. My wife is the main applicant of the PR and I am dependant spouse. I want to travel/land first in Oz and settle there first. My wife will be then accompanying me afterwards. I asked my migration agent regarding this. But the agent has refused saying that the main applicant has to land first. So i am in dilemma.


----------



## JonDoe (Jul 17, 2014)

In the Grant letter I believe it is mentio9ned that every person can independently enter.

In any case if you really have a doubt due to varied replies call up DAIC and check up. You can even contact the embassy.


----------



## kaivalya (Feb 11, 2015)

I have checked with the Migration agent agian and he has suggested that the main applicant has to land in Oz first/along with the dependant. Then the main applicant can take another flight and go out of OZ. This is the requirement


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Your Migration Agent has got no clue on this subject. If your visas don't state any condition then don't bother wasting time on such discussion, anyone-Primary/Secondary who has a valid Australian Visa can travel first. 

Girl Aussie 



kaivalya said:


> I have checked with the Migration agent agian and he has suggested that the main applicant has to land in Oz first/along with the dependant. Then the main applicant can take another flight and go out of OZ. This is the requirement


----------



## kaivalya (Feb 11, 2015)

girlaussie said:


> Your Migration Agent has got no clue on this subject. If your visas don't state any condition then don't bother wasting time on such discussion, anyone-Primary/Secondary who has a valid Australian Visa can travel first.
> 
> Girl Aussie


:confused2: I have brainstorming session on this issue with the Migration agent and all the senior experienced staff has the same say- that the Primary applicant can take next flight to home country after stamping/landing in Oz.
Anyways who is the related authority in the DIBP to whom I can contact and ask this question? Any clue?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

kaivalya said:


> :confused2: I have brainstorming session on this issue with the Migration agent and all the senior experienced staff has the same say- that the Primary applicant can take next flight to home country after stamping/landing in Oz.
> Anyways who is the related authority in the DIBP to whom I can contact and ask this question? Any clue?


It is indeed the way that experts above have written. If you still are in doubt, you can write to your CO/ team (if you know their email address), or contact them using the contact details given on your grant email/ letter (if any), or write to [email protected]
Expect a delayed response to your email though.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Check and double check again and again and Finally follow *girlaussie* 



girlaussie said:


> Your Migration Agent has got no clue on this subject. If your visas don't state any condition then don't bother wasting time on such discussion, anyone-Primary/Secondary who has a valid Australian Visa can travel first.
> 
> Girl Aussie





kaivalya said:


> :confused2: I have brainstorming session on this issue with the Migration agent and all the senior experienced staff has the same say- that the Primary applicant can take next flight to home country after stamping/landing in Oz.
> Anyways who is the related authority in the DIBP to whom I can contact and ask this question? Any clue?


----------



## akyuznet (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi, any update on this? this issue is very important to me..


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Check your visa grant notice. If it has condition 8502 on it "The holder of the visa must not enter Australia before the entry to Australia of a person specified in the visa." then the primary visa holder must enter first. If this condition is not on your visa, then you can arrive in any order.


----------



## akyuznet (Apr 15, 2014)

it says: 

First entry date You must make your first entry to Australia before ...... It is not possible to change this date.

there is no other information..


----------



## akyuznet (Apr 15, 2014)

it says: 

First entry date You must make your first entry to Australia before ...... It is not possible to change this date.

there is no other information..


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

akyuznet said:


> it says:
> 
> First entry date You must make your first entry to Australia before ...... It is not possible to change this date.
> 
> there is no other information..


Against the column Visa Condition do you have anything mentioned? If no, then the only condition is initial entry date for all members in the application.


----------



## akyuznet (Apr 15, 2014)

it says: Visa Conditions:NIL


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

akyuznet said:


> it says:
> 
> First entry date You must make your first entry to Australia before ...... It is not possible to change this date.
> 
> there is no other information..


In the table below the Travel Facility row, it should have "Visa Conditions NIL"


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

akyuznet said:


> it says: Visa Conditions:NIL


You may travel before main applicant , but ensure IED is met for all.


----------



## akyuznet (Apr 15, 2014)

what is IED ?

all family members are same: Visa Conditions:NIL


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Your visa will have a Must Enter By date (Initial Entry Date) to activate the visa. Each visa holder must enter Australia by that date, even if you simply clear Immigration and then get right back on an airplane.


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

akyuznet said:


> what is IED ?
> 
> all family members are same: Visa Conditions:NIL


IED = Initial Entry Date.

It is the date by which all members granted a visa need to visit Australia at least once.


----------



## hkaur (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi, 
I need help with the following queries:

1. Is it mandatory for all the applicants to travel together for the first time? 
2. Can the dependent applicant travel alone initially?
3. How many days do we have to stay in Australia to get the visa activated before we can return to home country?

Pardon me if these questions have already been asked and answered, I just need a clarity before we make a decision to move.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

hkaur said:


> Hi,
> I need help with the following queries:
> 
> 1. Is it mandatory for all the applicants to travel together for the first time? *NO*
> ...


See comments inline.


----------



## hkaur (Sep 8, 2015)

gurudev said:


> See comments inline.


Thanks a lot!!!!


----------



## RVN (Feb 10, 2016)

*I need help*

Even I have a similar question, my wife is the main applicant I am dependent, my confuse is 
when we are traveling first time, is it mandatory to travel form home land (INDIA) with main applicant,
or can travel individual? right now I am in Germany! so I am planning to travel from Germany, is there any constrain?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

RVN said:


> Even I have a similar question, my wife is the main applicant I am dependent, my confuse is
> when we are traveling first time, is it mandatory to travel form home land (INDIA) with main applicant,
> or can travel individual? right now I am in Germany! so I am planning to travel from Germany, is there any constrain?


no constraints, travel together or separately, in any order, only thing is, make sure each and every applicant makes first entry before the first entry date to avoid losing their visa


----------



## RVN (Feb 10, 2016)

TheExpatriate said:


> no constraints, travel together or separately, in any order, only thing is, make sure each and every applicant makes first entry before the first entry date to avoid losing their visa


Thank you so much


----------



## Kalra Harvinder (Feb 7, 2016)

Hi Copy Pasting

Your Migration Agent has got no clue on this subject. If your visas don't state any condition then don't bother wasting time on such discussion, anyone-Primary/Secondary who has a valid Australian Visa can travel first.

Girl Aussie is right.....


----------



## anoop_vn (Jul 3, 2015)

RVN said:


> Even I have a similar question, my wife is the main applicant I am dependent, my confuse is
> when we are traveling first time, is it mandatory to travel form home land (INDIA) with main applicant,
> or can travel individual? right now I am in Germany! so I am planning to travel from Germany, is there any constrain?


Hi,
We are in a similar situation my wife's is the primary applicant and I am second. We have written to the CO to get a conformation if I can travel first, but haven't still got a reply. 
Our Visa doesn't have any specific condition (Visa condition column says Nil). 
Has any second applicant actually traveled first alone, with out any issue. 

Seniors Kindly update. 

Looking forward to hear from some seniors. 

Regards

Anoop


----------



## sid4frnds (Jun 12, 2013)

If there are no visa conditions on your grant letter, you can travel in any order. My wife travelled before me, and she was the secondary applicant. So don't bother too much about it. Refer to the attached image which shows visa conditions as NIL.

Migration agents are just forwarding agents, who by and large have no clue about anything, so don't waste your time going back to them...


----------



## anoop_vn (Jul 3, 2015)

sid4frnds said:


> If there are no visa conditions on your grant letter, you can travel in any order. My wife travelled before me, and she was the secondary applicant. So don't bother too much about it. Refer to the attached image which shows visa conditions as NIL.
> 
> Migration agents are just forwarding agents, who by and large have no clue about anything, so don't waste your time going back to them...


Hi, 

Thanks for the information. 

Regards

Anoop


----------



## RVN (Feb 10, 2016)

anoop_vn said:


> Hi,
> We are in a similar situation my wife's is the primary applicant and I am second. We have written to the CO to get a conformation if I can travel first, but haven't still got a reply.
> Our Visa doesn't have any specific condition (Visa condition column says Nil).
> Has any second applicant actually traveled first alone, with out any issue.
> ...



Hi Anoop,

I had the same situation,hope u have gone through the thread, but I went there alone and came back after two weeks with out any issue, more over I have travelled from Germany, so no worries, there is no such conditions.

Regards
RVN


----------



## varun_gupta11 (Dec 7, 2015)

Guys

Can anyone provide the number where we can call DIBP people and confirm on this

Regards
Varun


----------



## anoop_vn (Jul 3, 2015)

varun_gupta11 said:


> Guys
> 
> Can anyone provide the number where we can call DIBP people and confirm on this
> 
> ...


Hi Varun,

If the condition column on your grant letter says NIL then there is no issue. 

They will not even ask. 

I am in Melbourne, and reached here last week end, And I am a 2nd Applicant. 

Regards

Anoop


----------



## varun_gupta11 (Dec 7, 2015)

anoop_vn said:


> Hi Varun,
> 
> If the condition column on your grant letter says NIL then there is no issue.
> 
> ...


Thanks Anoop for Info.
If anyone can provide number where we can call DIBP for any clarification that will be very helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## GSSinOZ (Apr 1, 2016)

As mentioned already in the thread, if there are no conditions mentioned in the grant letter there is no need to worry. We had done same set of analysis (over analysis) few days back. The secondary applicant has reached Sydney and there has been absolutely no questions asked. You may not feel the power of PR in Indian airport, but you will certainly once you land there. No questions asked on the PR. Just give the passport to immigration officer for checking /seal, take it back. And you are thru.


----------



## varun_gupta11 (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks Everyone for update.

I am travelling to Melbourne on 18th of July. Can someone update or guide on documents we need to show for immigration clearance.

I am aware of below documents.

1. Grant letter sent by DIBP.
2. passport.

Apart from this if any other document is required while travelling to Melbourne.


----------



## thomas8888 (Jul 6, 2017)

*secondary applicant*

Hi 

Has any one tried with secondary applicant entering first rather than first?
It would be appreciable if any one personally who has done would share their experience


----------



## ravi1987 (Oct 24, 2017)

Yes you can.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

thomas8888 said:


> Hi
> 
> Has any one tried with secondary applicant entering first rather than first?
> It would be appreciable if any one personally who has done would share their experience


Holy moly. How many times can the same question get asked? This thread should give you all the evidence you need. One more person saying "yes" will surely not make any difference. IF you still have doubts, get in touch with DIBP.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

thomas8888 said:


> Hi
> 
> Has any one tried with secondary applicant entering first rather than first?
> It would be appreciable if any one personally who has done would share their experience



Did you read the thread before asking your question? If you did, you would see that quite a few people have done this successfully.


----------



## thomas8888 (Jul 6, 2017)

Thanks a lot guys for confirming..!!!
I have also got it confirmed through DIBP too (though it took for them a while and call back to confirm the same).

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------

